# Acacia and Caltrate Dosages



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,Thank you so much for all your advice but I have a question. I just received Acacia in the mail and would like to try it instead of FiberCon, just use FiberCon when out of the house. I take 2 tablets 4 times a day and am confused as to how much Acacia I should start with. I converted everything into grams but the amount of Acacia to start with would be very low. Any suggestions? Also, how do you split up calcium (Caltrate) dosages. You mentioned 1500 mg is o.k but if there is already some calcium in the FiberCon tab should I still take 2 1/2 tab of Caltrate)? What happens if I am over the 1500 mg dosage? What about iron, is this a trigger vitamin for IBS? I was taking a different brand of Calcium before 1400 mg plus 8 FiberCon tab a day. Wow, what a mouth full. I am sorry but you are the expert in this area and everyone of your suggestions helps me greatly. Thank you once again!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Well, you're taking 4 grams of FiberCon per day, and that translates to just under 1 tablespoon of Acacia. I would divide that dose into three and start out taking one level measuring teaspoon of Acacia three times daily. It's always better to start slowly with a fiber supplement and then gradually increase. You could even start with 1 teaspoon of Acacia twice daily and then increase from there. There's actually a whole FAQ on taking Acacia here ../shop/suplmts/acacia.asp#faq You can split your dose of calcium - that's a good idea. Take with meals. You're not actually getting much, if any, calcium from the FiberCon. The calcium polycarbophil it contains is a synthetic fiber, not a calcium supplement.Don't take your calcium with iron - it can block the absorption. And iron is constipating for many folks. Take it right in the middle of a meal for best results, and you may have to play around with varieties and brands. You can also take the vitamins with or without the Acacia - that won't matter. But always take the vitamins with food. Take the Acacia with or without food. Best bet is take Acacia on an empty stomach before meals, as it will serve as a "buffer" to help keep your gut stable from the meal itself. Best,Heather


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,Thank you for the reply. I am up to 2 tbsp twice a day and 1 tsp once a day. Should I take 3 tbsp (the max)? Also, if iron is constipating and I am IBS-D then it would help things wouldn't it? How much is recommended? If it really slowed things down then could I eat trigger foods? I am starting to get a red rash on my face when I have a few drinks. Could this be a reaction when drinking with a 1mg dose of imodium. I don't drink very often but the last few times I have tried this has happened. HmmmThanks for your help!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - You're getting a red rash when you drink alcohol? And you're having alcohol with Immodium? I'd definitely avoid alcohol altogether at this point. Iron can be constipating, but it won't automatically have that effect on you. And you don't want to exceed 100% of the USRDA for iron, which will vary for your gender and age. If you're male, you probably don't want to take iron at all. A calcium supplement is a better way to go for a deliberately constipating effect here.I wouldn't ever say it's okay to eat trigger foods, especially things like red meat, dairy, and coffee. No matter how stable you are this could really set you off. You may be able to tolerate a bit more fat, and more insoluble fiber, when you're stable (and if you're following the IBS diet guidelines - it's not just what you eat but how you eat as well). But if you know a food is a trigger for you, there isn't likely ever going to be a totally safe time or way to eat it.Best,Heather


----------

